# Niseko Japan edit



## binarypie (Nov 29, 2009)

Nice! looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## tonicusa (Feb 27, 2008)

Wow Apple has revolutionized personal expression. Great edit. Something like that when I was 20 would have been better than anything on TV. Park looked mad fun


----------



## tokyo_dom (Jan 7, 2013)

Sweet vid!

Was thinking you shoulda done that last run starkers (with suitable censorship) and just jumped straight in, with the board and all hahaha


----------



## Art_mtl (Feb 25, 2013)

cool stuff  
Got to go there one day


----------



## hardasacatshead (Aug 21, 2013)

Nice vid. Great mountain. Must go back...


----------



## bcollins (Jan 30, 2013)

Great vid! I actually enjoyed watching that...those are the trips you'll remember for a long time. Looks like you guys had a blast.


----------

